
Researcher Creates Strongest Metal Foam Ever - wglb
http://www.inhabitat.com/2010/02/01/researcher-creates-strongest-metal-foam-ever/
======
ehsanul
This article refers to the metal foam being able to compress "without
deforming". Now, I'm no materials specialist, but as a mechanical engineering
senior, that makes no sense to me. The whole point of the material seems to be
to deform in a predictable and useful manner. Maybe I'm interpreting it all
wrong.

It seems like the point of it is to absorb as much kinetic energy as possible
by deforming, probably from an impact, while slowing the impact to reduce the
force and avoiding structural failure.

~~~
GavinB
I think the idea is that the deformation isn't permanent--after compressing,
it will spring back.

~~~
electromagnetic
Agreed. How I read it 'deformation' is being used to describe an irreversible
change to the metal foam's structure. This is akin to the flex-frames used in
glasses, they frequently lose their originally designed form (deforming),
however they will retain it once the external force is removed.

I believe they should be using 'permanent deformation' here to clarify the
importance. Although I'm sure there's likely a better and more accurate term
out there.

It is confusing if you read 'deform' as you would for the result gained from
poking styrofoam or bending a spoon.

~~~
tsawtell
The materials science term for permanent deformation is plastic deformation.
Deformation from which the material spontaneously recovers is called elastic
deformation.

I think the article is indicating that the metal foam can undergo up to 80%
elastic deformation.

------
adelevie
This is awesome. Most metal foam currently available is way too weak for me.

~~~
yread
Cool. So what do you do with it?

~~~
adelevie
Searching for the Higgs Boson.

------
dangrossman
This article, especially the second half, reads like an ad. I imagine most of
this report was lifted straight out of a press release.

